# Need help raising 6 week old puppy



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi welcome to GRF! Whiskey is a great name  I look forward to pics of the lil guy. My Bentley came home at 6 weeks also, he'll be fine.
Just socialize him A LOT. Expose him to as much noise and people as possible. The first week I just enjoyed having a puppy but the second week I started training. We worked on his name (say his name, give treat) sit and come.
He got his name pretty quick but the rest takes time. I think it's important to get in the habit of training early.
Good luck, puppyhood can be enough to make you pull your hair out but it will all be worth it soon enough.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome :wavey:

Hank was even younger but nothing special had to be done regarding his care. At night I had his crate next to the bed so I could comfort him if he woke, that worked out reallly good and within the first week he was sleeping through the night. During the day I took him out to potty every 15-20 min. so getting him during the summer is a big plus. I did add a little canned food to his dry kibble but he wouldn't touch it if it was mushy with water.

He was my youngest puppy but also my easiest. Don't worry about it, he'll be fine. 

Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## csilva00 (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll post some pics later tonight. It's a relief knowing there's a lot of young Goldens out there that came out ok! One more question, yesterday (his first day) he ate a pretty good amount of his Hills Science puppy food. Just regular dry pieces. Today he is barely touching it, instead just drinking a lot of water. Is he just full from yesterday or should I try feeding him more mushy stuff?

Thank you, I really appreciate the replies.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I would probably try to get him to eat some mushy food. Sometimes these young guys don't have the hard food thing down good yet. Bentley was fine on hard food but he's a chow hound.
You want to make sure he is getting enough nourishment. The only day Bentley din't eat well was his first and I think it was because he was a bit overwhelmed with all the changes, he hasn't stopped eating since


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

With my guys as pups, sometimes if they eat a lot at one meal, they are not too hungry at the next meal? How much are you feeding him? My litters of pups at that age probably eat about 1/2 cup three times daily. My second golden came to me at 7.5 weeks and ate about 1/4 cup three times daily.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love the name Whiskey<: Very cute<:

The main thing is take it easy and love on that puppy while he's little. If you have questions - feel free to ask them on the forum. And post pictures!


----------



## csilva00 (Jul 6, 2013)

Ok thank you so much! He ended up eating bit by bit a little later. I'm leaving his bowl out for an hour for now until he gets used to feeding times. MAN does he drink water! Hopefully he's a swimmer later on haha. I'm doing about a half cup three times a day. Water all day long. Yesterday I let him drink late (and boy did I pay for that one in sleep haha), so tonight I'll take the water bowl away around 8, and give him so ice chips if necessary. I'll be posting some pictures later! He is the cutest thing, and loves his stuffed turtle, Franklin. I'll see how the biting goes thoughout this week, but from day 1 to day 2, he seems to understand to only chew on his toys. He already comes to me when I call his name, too. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't want to put a damper on things but Bentley was a little sweetheart for about the first week, then he started showing me his BIG personality


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I got my last golden at 6 weeks. Like you I didn't know any better. She turned out fine. If anything she seemed a bit more of a Velcro dog than other dogs I've known. 

I would suggest lots of socializing. I'm not sure of your area but before mine were fully vaccinated I still let them mean/play with dogs that I knew to be safe-meaning healthy and fully vaccinated and that didn't frequent dog parks. It's sort of a toss up between risk of exposure and risk of not socializing enough. This is something to talk to your vet about.

Oh, and congrats on your new puppy! Remember how cute he is right now, you'll need that memory in a few months!!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Bentleysmom said:


> I don't want to put a damper on things but Bentley was a little sweetheart for about the first week, then he started showing me his BIG personality


That's how Kenzie was as well. When I first brought her home I remember thinking she was so much better than when Bear was a puppy. Then a few weeks later she was every bit as bad as Bear ever was!

But so worth it in the long run!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

My Cooper is just 6 weeks old and he's been with us for 3 days now.......3 busy days, but all in all he is doing great! Only 1 accident so far and that is because I couldn't get up off the floor fast enough! Sleeping pretty good, only up once at night. I had gotten our other goldens Shelby and Paxton at 6 weeks and they were the best dogs ever!


----------

